# Muscheln im miniteich



## Joannalein (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, ich habe seit einer woche einen miniteich in unserem garten mit 250 litern! Darin befindet sich eine minipumpe, 2 pflanzen, __ quellmoos und ein paar steine! Kurz darauf war das wasser top laut wasserprobe im zoofachhandel und ich konnte 5 kleine fische einsetzen, die sich wohl auch wohlfühlen!
gestern kaufte ich 2 schleierschwänze denen es nun auch gut geht! 
Die verkaufsexpertin gab mir auch 2 __ muscheln mit, sie meinte das es auch gut für den kleinen teich ist! Die eine bewegt sich auch fort, die andere liegt da so, sind beide ca 10 cm groß!
nun habe ich ein wenig rumgelesen das sie sandigen untergrund usw brauchen und wenn nicht genug nahrung da ist, diese dann sterben und es furchtbar stinkt! Nun hab ich angst das es ihnen bald schlecht geht! Soll ich sie lieber in opas teich legen? Vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Goldfischline (11. Aug. 2016)

Mein Rat: gib die Fische ab,250 ltr ist viel zu klein.
Oder Bau einen grösseren Teich,der auch fischgerecht ist .

LG Maja


----------



## Joannalein (11. Aug. 2016)

Also über die fische habe ich mich mehrfach informiert und sie fühlen sich auch sichtlich wohl! Wenn es frostig wird, ziehen sie nach nebenan in schwiegervaters teich um!


----------



## Goldfischline (11. Aug. 2016)

Ok... Die verkaufsexpertin weiss das natürlich besser...sie wusste ja auch bei den teichmuscheln bescheid....darf ich fragen,ob du sie bei einem tierbedarfsladen oder baumarkt gekauft hast? Oder bei einem Züchter?
Ich will dich nicht angreifen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen,aber ließ dich mal quer durchs Forum hier,insbesondere die einsteigerseiten,dann wirst du sehen,was ich meine mit zu klein.

Zu deinen __ muscheln: ja sie brauchen einen Untergrund,in den sie sich eingraben können,und meines Wissens nach leben die muscheln in Symbiose mit bitterlingen,soll heissen,die brauchen sich gegenseitig zum Überleben.

Du scheinst aber goldelritzen zu haben?

Ich weiss nicht wie das bei goldelritzen ist, aber bei Regenbogenelritzen weiss ich, das sie Strömung zb in Form eines bachlaufs brauchen.

Und schleierschwänze sollen  ,soweit ich weiss, Kälte empfindlich und eher für innen ,sprich aquarium, geeignet sein.

LG Maja

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fische-in-kleinen-teichen.28858/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-erster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24374/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schleierschwanz.42227/


----------



## Joannalein (11. Aug. 2016)

Ja golderlitzen sind das, habe alles aus dem zoofachhandel! Habe die __ muscheln nun mal in den blumenkübel der pflanzen gesetzt, in der hoffnung das es ihnen dort besser gefällt?! 2 bitterlinge sollten laut zoofrau dazu kommen, die sind aber erst nächsten freitag verfügbar


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!
Gut das Du nachfragst. Nicht nur die __ Muscheln werden in Deinem Teichlein sterben. Auch die Fische gehören nicht da rein. Am besten gibst Du alle in Opas Teich.

Und diese Verkäuferin....ist nicht sehr tierlieb, die will nur Geld verdienen.

Um es mal kurz und knapp zu sagen: Fische in dem Teichlein ist Tierquälerei.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2016)

Joannalein schrieb:


> Soll ich sie lieber in opas teich legen? Vielen dank für eure hilfe


Ja.
_Bei der *Verkaufsexpertin* ist es Wohl so das Sie eine *Expertin* im *verkaufen* ist. Entweder hat die keine Ahnung oder ist einfach nur auf das Geld aus, meine Meinung_
Ersten
In 250 Litern kannst du mit Filter wohl 2 Schleierschwänze den Sommer über halten, im Winter benötigst du aber ein großes Aquarium. Im Teich werden die sehr wahrscheinlich nicht viele Winter überleben. Weiterhin können die bei guter Pflege 20-30 cm groß werden und viele Jahre alt......

Die Goldelritzen können in dem Becken mit Filter bestimmt klar kommen. Im Winter wird der Pott aber durch frieren und spätestens dann sterben die Fische.....also auch in das Aquarium oder ab zum Großvater in den Teich. Da die Sich bestimmt gut vermehren im Teich des Großvaters kannst du dann im Sommer bestimmt ein paar kleine in deinem Pott aufziehen und im Herbst wieder in den Teich setzen.

Bloß keine Bitterlinge mehr kaufen....das Becken ist jetzt schon voll genug. Bringe die __ Muscheln sofort und alles andere spätestens im Oktober in einen großen Teich.
Die Schleierschwänze besser in ein Aquarium ab 200 Liter . Diese Becken bekommst du häufig für kleines Geld gebraucht in den E-Bay Kleinanzeigen bei Abholung, schnell auch mit aller Technik. 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/aquarium-komplett-abgabe/505101906-138-552




Goldfischline schrieb:


> und meines Wissens nach leben die muscheln in Symbiose mit bitterlingen,soll heissen,die brauchen sich gegenseitig zum Überleben.


Die Muscheln brauchen keine Bitterlinge. Das ist keine Symbiose. Es ist zwar Richtig das Bitterlinge Muscheln zum ablaichen brauchen.....die Muscheln können aber gut auf die Bitterlinge verzichten. Oder anders, Meeresschildkröten brauchen warme Sandstrände zum Eier legen.....die Sandstrände können aber gut auf die Meeresschildkröten verzichten.


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Joanna...,
erst einmal : Herzlich Willkommen bei den Wasserfreaks.
Du hast da ein schönes kleines Becken auf deiner Terrasse stehen. Ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, etc.) fehlen noch. Die sind sehr wichtig für die Wasserqualität. Sonst hast du leider nicht sehr lange so ein klares Wasser (das geht schnell mit den Algen - weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung).
Ob du einen Filter hast, kann ich aus deiner Beschreibung leider nicht entnehmen. Eine Pumpe für dein Wasserspiel ist Kein ! Filter.
Um überhaupt kleine Fische in deinem Becken halten zu können, brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen Filter und dann kommt das nächste Problem: der Winter. Wie Totto schon schrieb: der Hochteich kann schnell fast durchfrieren. Dann sind die Fischis leider tot.

Die 5 Goldelritzen sind schon das Höchstmaß an Fischen, die du darin halten könnest. ...Aber auch nur, wenn sie nicht mehr wachsen - und das tun sie im Normalfall.
Bitte: keine Schleierschwänze und keine Bitterlinge. Die armen __ Muscheln solltest du zu deinem Opa bringen. Keine Ahnung was der für einen Teich hat: aber wenn er zumindest schon mal größer und eingefahrener als dein Teich ist, haben sie zumindest eine Überlebenschance.
Solltest du dich jetzt fragen, was denn überhaupt in deinen Teich darf? :  schöne Pflanzen, __ Libellen und deren Larven, __ Schnecken, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Wasserasseln, Teichkäfer, etc. pp.. Und wenn es mal einen Molch, einen Frosch oder eine Kröte zu euch verschlägt und du ein paar Steine oder Äste an der Außenseite deines Becken als Aufstiegshilfe hochstapelst, hast du vielleicht auch im nächsten Jahr tierischen Besuch.

Noch als Tipp: mach das Becken randvoll. Auf dem Foto fehlen mind. 10cm Wasser bis zum Rand. Das sind bestimmt 30-40L Volumen.

petra


----------



## Erin (11. Aug. 2016)

Puuuuh....das war ja mal eine gute Verkäuferin, vielleicht solltest du ihr mal empfehlen lieber Pullover statt lebender Tiere zu verkaufen 
Was ich dir empfehlen könnte, allerdings erst nächstes Jahr, sind Red Fire Garnelen. Die können den Sommer über gut draußen im Teich bleiben und im Winter kannst du sie in ein 25-60l Becken, je nachdem wie viele es sind, nach drinnen holen. Da brauchst du keine aufwendige Technik, wenn du das Aquarium gut einfährst und bepflanzt. Vorher wäre es gut, wenn du dich in entsprechenden Foren mit der Haltung und Pflege bekannt machst. Selbst Zoofachgeschäfte schwatzen  einem nämlich gern eine ganze Menge überflüssiges und falsches Zeug auf.


----------



## Joannalein (11. Aug. 2016)

Ersteinmal vielen dank für eure antworten, wie aber schon genannt, werden die fischis in schwiegervaters teich überwintern! Die __ muscheln werde ich morgen dann verabschieden


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Joanna,
herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichsuchtis 
Netter kleiner Teich den du da hast 
Darf man fragen wie alt du bist?
Und kannst du uns was von deinem Opa seinem Teich erzählen?
Es wäre ja weniger förderlich wenn es den __ Muscheln und Fischen dort auch nicht besser geht.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie alt du bist?


Na, wenn Sie einen Schwiegervater hat glaube ich das ....ähm.. das man die Frage nach dem Alter nicht mehr stellt oder so.


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Na, wenn Sie einen Schwiegervater hat glaube ich das ....ähm.. das man die Frage nach dem Alter nicht mehr stellt oder so.


Okay das hat ich überlesen, obwohl das trotzdem nicht unbedingt etwas zu sagen hat ...............


----------



## Joannalein (12. Aug. 2016)

Haha, ja ne kein problem, ich werde bald 32 , hab eine tochter von 2,5 jahren und sie liebt fische, sie trägt einen großen teil dazu bei das das ding hier nun steht  über seinen teich kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, sieht halt aus wie ein riesen teich, toll begrünt und einige fische schwimmen da fröhlich umher


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2016)

Joannalein schrieb:


> ab eine tochter von 2,5 jahren und sie liebt fische



Das ist ja schön und gut, aber auch Fische sind Lebewesen, die Schmerz und Angst empfinden, und kein Spielzeug.
Und die __ Muscheln in den Pflanztopf zu setzen, hilft überhaupt nichts, in diesem Miniteich werden sie über kurz oder lang verhungern.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2016)

Joannalein schrieb:


> hab eine tochter von 2,5 jahren und sie liebt fische, sie trägt einen großen teil dazu bei das das ding hier nun steht


Beste Voraussetzungen für ein Aquarium für den Winter.....um so größer um so besser....um so weniger Arbeit.
Mein 450 Liter Becken mit Außenfilter und Futterautomat läuft Wochenlang ohne das ich mich um das Becken kümmere....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

hast in den Aquarienforen wo man sich immer mal übern Weg läuft ja noch gar net geschrieben das Du darin auch Goldfische überwinterst

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2016)

Das Goldfische habe ich mir bis jetzt gespart....Teich ist ja groß genug. Aber junge Regenbogenelrizen waren da schon mal über den Winter drin.


----------

